# Gibson Les Paul Monster Energy, how much is it worth?



## Djaif (Jan 9, 2018)

A friend has a Gibson Les Paul Monster Energy guitar that he wants to sell. He had it for a couple of years and he could use extra money right now but he's out of the country, so he asked me to help him sell it. How much do you think it's worth? More, because it is a "collectable" piece, who was made in limited edition? Less, because it has a giant Monster sign on it? I normally sell things on local ads, but I suppose an instrument like this would have a better chance on Ebay, right? By the way, it's not a paint job, it's a decal, so I suppose someone could easily take it off . The model # is LPCGEBCHI (I think) and the serial # starts with 115810***. 

Thanks!


----------



## Djaif (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2018)

Embarrassing. Worth way less if you are a guitar player, may be worth more if you collect american corporate douchebaggery.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

3 Ed Hardy shirts, a gold men’s chain (true story) and a bottle of spray tan would be a fair trade.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't there are many (more like any) collectors looking to pay top dollar for one of those. If the decal is removable, I would mention that in the very first line of the ad and ask the same price as a LP Standard with a similar top.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Not valuable except as an instrument that can make guitar noises like others but with tacky sponsorship labels. Quite devalued from what I've seen.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Epiphone also made a version, make sure of what you have. Easy to tell them apart at a glance, the Epi has no binding neck or body, or block markers on the neck. The Gibson is supposedly a Traditional, not a Standard. And from what I can see on google images, that's no sticker - that's a full on (probably screen printed then lacquered over) custom finish. Not going to get any premium for it, likely the opposite, that it will be a tough sell unless priced very right.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I think the market is limited to Jeremy from Monster Truck.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i feel bad for the guy, it not being very collectible. but roryfan totally made me laugh


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I can't imagine there's too many of these out there. Even though it has branding on it, I imagine the appeal is there to someone. I'd say 1300 would be a fair asking price if it plays well. 



Player99 said:


> Embarrassing. Worth way less if you are a guitar player, may be worth more if you collect american corporate douchebaggery.


Ironic that your post shows the most "douchebaggery" here.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> 3 Ed Hardy shirts, a gold men’s chain (true story) and a bottle of spray tan would be a fair trade.


You forgot a six pack of Axe body spray.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Roryfan said:


> I think the market is limited to Jeremy from Monster Truck.


I cant see him even noticing, he loves vintage SG's haha.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> You forgot a six pack of Axe body spray.


"I sprayed a cockroach with Axe Body Spray. Now he says his name is Brett & won't shut up about cross fit."

"I grew up in a Jamaican neighbourhood and love Ask body spray!" - Zach Galafinakis


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Where's the guy selling the guitar painted by Chip Foose? He might be interested in this one.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Ironic that your post shows the most "douchebaggery" here.


Did you take your head out of your ass just to say that? I am pleased I insulted you, your favorite guitar and power drink all in one basic sentence. There is an old saying: "Sentences are good to draw stupid heads out of asses." Your head ass removal has shown this to be true. Just put your head back and you won't feel as butt-hurt.

Have a nice day.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Pretty sure there is a JaegerMeister guitar kicking around looking for a friend as well.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Djaif said:


> A friend has a Gibson Les Paul Monster Energy guitar that he wants to sell. He had it for a couple of years and he could use extra money right now but he's out of the country, so he asked me to help him sell it. How much do you think it's worth? More, because it is a "collectable" piece, who was made in limited edition? Less, because it has a giant Monster sign on it? I normally sell things on local ads, but I suppose an instrument like this would have a better chance on Ebay, right? By the way, it's not a paint job, it's a decal, so I suppose someone could easily take it off . The model # is LPCGEBCHI (I think) and the serial # starts with 115810***.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, IMO, is it’s in good condition,(9/10, minor play scratching, no dents or paint chips) and original hard case, you could get about the same as a used Studio edition (about$650-700)
It doesn’t look like the decal comes off from the photos you have.
I mean if if your friend got it for free, then, yay! Easy cash.
If they paid for it, then it’s going to be at a loss.
Really not something I would buy.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

—————double post————


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Refin then flip it; might actually be worth more. If you're lucky you might be able to get away with refinning just the top of the body. Just be honest about the refin.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not seeing the picture in post #2, is this similar to the guitar in question?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I'm not seeing the picture in post #2, is this similar to the guitar in question?


Yep, the pic is the same Guitar as in the image.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that's actually kind of cool. Would look great hanging in a bar, and seems to be typical LP quality (not the usual cheap LP "Specials" that most promo guitars are).
Id put it on ebay and wait for someone into dirtbikes or something, as well as guitars.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

bzrkrage said:


> Yep, the pic is the same Guitar as in the image.


thanks, I don't know why but I can't see it on any of my devices. I googled and this one came up. anyways, back to it. I would say this is a great candidate for a refinish or something along the lines of Historic Makeovers but maybe more budget friendly. would something like this be given as a promotional item?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> thanks, I don't know why but I can't see it on any of my devices. I googled and this one came up. anyways, back to it. I would say this is a great candidate for a refinish or something along the lines of Historic Makeovers but maybe more budget friendly. would something like this be given as a promotional item?


often theyre prizes in draws, raffles, contests etc.
The thing about something like this as a tear down, is, we have no idea whats under that paint job. it may not have "potential" for an HM, or other refinish.
Plus, refinishes (if youre honest about it) seem to hurt resale also, so I doubt youd get your money back from it.

Sell it to someone whos name begins with "M"


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> often theyre prizes in draws, raffles, contests etc.
> The thing about something like this as a tear down, is, we have no idea whats under that paint job. it may not have "potential" for an HM, or other refinish.
> Plus, refinishes (if youre honest about it) seem to hurt resale also, so I doubt youd get your money back from it.
> 
> Sell it to someone whos name begins with "M"


I get ya but if it was me and I received a free guitar from a contest I wouldn't hesitate to spend some money on it if I didn't bond with something, even if it was taking a chance. I do find it interesting that they used an actual gibson and not some epi or weird brand


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

They've apparently done a few different ones, usually the typical cheaper models.
Fender USA Fender Telecaster Monster energy drink limited edition 2013
Squier Bullet Strat Monster Energy Drink Limited Edition Fender Squier Bullet Strat 1 of 11
ARMSLIST - For Sale/Trade: Monster Energy Drink Guitar

some more info here:
My monster energy les paul | Harmony Central


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Diablo said:


> Sell it to someone whos name begins with "M"


Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I get ya but if it was me and I received a free guitar from a contest I wouldn't hesitate to spend some money on it if I didn't bond with something, even if it was taking a chance. I do find it interesting that they used an actual gibson and not some epi or weird brand


I know what youre saying...different perspectives. Anytime I tried the above approach, I wished I hadn't fucked around with it and just sold it as is, even at a discount and moved on without the hassle/risk that never yielded me any thing more for my trouble.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Djaif said:


> A friend has a Gibson Les Paul Monster Energy guitar that he wants to sell. He had it for a couple of years and he could use extra money right now but he's out of the country, so he asked me to help him sell it. How much do you think it's worth? More, because it is a "collectable" piece, who was made in limited edition? Less, because it has a giant Monster sign on it? I normally sell things on local ads, but I suppose an instrument like this would have a better chance on Ebay, right? By the way, it's not a paint job, it's a decal, so I suppose someone could easily take it off . The model # is LPCGEBCHI (I think) and the serial # starts with 115810***.
> 
> Thanks!



There's one on ebay for $360 obo.

Les Paul Special 2 Monster Energy (Limited Edition) + BAG Aria 6 string solid | eBay


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Did you take your head out of your ass just to say that? I am pleased I insulted you, your favorite guitar and power drink all in one basic sentence. There is an old saying: "Sentences are good to draw stupid heads out of asses." Your head ass removal has shown this to be true. Just put your head back and you won't feel as butt-hurt.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Damn are you mad? You sound mad. This has nothing to do with me, and everything to do with you. Sorry that calling you out yet again makes you upset little guy.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Doug B said:


> There's one on ebay for $360 obo.
> 
> Les Paul Special 2 Monster Energy (Limited Edition) + BAG Aria 6 string solid | eBay


That's the epiphone version bud


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Damn are you mad? You sound mad. This has nothing to do with me, and everything to do with you. Sorry that calling you out yet again makes you upset little guy.


You are self projecting. Look from within. Considering where your head is, should be quite easy.

Have a nice day.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> You are self projecting. Look from within. Considering where your head is, should be quite easy.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Good one there little guy!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Good one there little guy!


solid comeback as usual, ..you just can't seem to get past the first page of the 'hooked on phonics for internet tough guys' workbook


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Good one there little guy!


Are you imagining me as small so you can try your usual bully tactics? Do you always pick on people who are smaller than you? Are you small in stature and small of mind? Self projecting is a sign of a weak minded bully, which is a genus and species you are fitting into.

Have a nice day.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Player99 said:


> Have a nice day.





Player99 said:


> Have a nice day.


Quotes of the day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

LanceT said:


> Quotes of the day.


a really nice day


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

vadsy said:


> a really nice day


In every way.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Are you imagining me as small so you can try your usual bully tactics? Do you always pick on people who are smaller than you? Are you small in stature and small of mind? Self projecting is a sign of a weak minded bully, which is a genus and species you are fitting into.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Good one there little guy! 
 


vadsy said:


> solid comeback as usual, ..you just can't seem to get past the first page of the 'hooked on phonics for internet tough guys' workbook


See above^


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Good one there little guy!
> 
> 
> 
> See above^


You are fighting above your weight. Just give up now, and you will still have a small bit of dignity left.

Have a nice day.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Player99 said:


> You are fighting above your weight. Just give up now, and you will still have a small bit of dignity left.
> 
> Have a nice day.


lets be honest, none of us are walking away with our dignity intact


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2018)

Day nice have a.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> You are fighting above your weight. Just give up now, and you will still have a small bit of dignity left.
> 
> Have a nice day.


Why do weak people like yourself always try to weasel out of things when they're obviously talking out of their ass?
Must be small man syndrome.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Why do weak people like yourself always try to weasel out of things when they're obviously talking out of their ass?
> Must be small man syndrome.


you gotta stop eating crayons


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> you gotta stop eating crayons


That delicacy would be reserved to individuals in your iq spectrum.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Can everyone fighting post pictures so that we can get to the bottom of the secret of the small man big mouth syndrome? Guitar forum gone hardy boys.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> That delicacy would be reserved to individuals in your iq spectrum.


I didn't know you considered them a delicacy


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

RBlakeney said:


> Can everyone fighting post pictures so that we can get to the bottom of the secret of the small man big mouth syndrome? Guitar forum gone hardy boys.


my mouth may be small but I have the biggest button


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vadsy said:


> my mouth may be small but I have the biggest button


shit,. I meant missile, biggest missile


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I didn't know you considered them a delicacy


It's abnormal to eat them so by definition they would be considered one as most wouldn't partake.
I imagine you just consider them lunch.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> It's abnormal to eat them so by definition they would be considered one as most wouldn't partake.


stretching but I don't think thats what delicacy means, thats ok though I get it.. you're touched


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> stretching but I don't think thats what delicacy means, thats ok though I get it.. you're touched


Maybe you should spend less time posting on forums and instead invest some energy into actually learning then. Cheers.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Maybe you should spend less time posting on forums and instead invest some energy into actually learning then. Cheers.


oh I can tell you're mad now, I'll take it easy then


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> oh I can tell you're mad now, I'll take it easy then


Wut


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

But the monster guitar is still ugly right?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

vadsy said:


> oh I can tell you're mad now, I'll take it easy then


I think you’re missing the really important questions here: Bro...do you even lift?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jdto said:


> I think you’re missing the really important questions here: Bro...do you even lift?


yea, maybe thats why he mad, he can't even lift, ..,poor guy, ...,poor brah


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> yea, maybe thats why he mad, he can't even lift, ..,poor guy, ...,poor brah





jdto said:


> I think you’re missing the really important questions here: Bro...do you even lift?


Why don't you two clowns list your PR's on the big 3 lifts? Oh wait, you guys are just small chumps who only lift cheeseburgers to your mouths


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Why do weak people like yourself always try to weasel out of things when they're obviously talking out of their ass?
> Must be small man syndrome.


Why are you attacking myself and others on this forum? What is it that makes you so mean spirited and angry? Is it because I made up the word "douchebaggery"? Or is it because you live in a douchebag? You are a douchebag? Is your name Harvey Douchebag?


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

TDeneka said:


> Why don't you two clowns list your PR's on the big 3 lifts? Oh wait, you guys are just small chumps who only lift cheeseburgers to your mouths


I knew it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Why don't you two clowns list your PR's on the big 3 lifts? Oh wait, you guys are just small chumps who only lift cheeseburgers to your mouths


you're a body builder, oh man, that explains so much

I'm so sorry, I take everything back, I'll take it easy on you from now on


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Thread closure imminent....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

JBFairthorne said:


> Thread closure imminent....


don't be silly, we're all friends about to lift anvils, or whatever, together


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

vadsy said:


> you're a body builder, oh man, that explains so much
> 
> I'm so sorry, I take everything back, I'll take it easy on you from now on


Man you're really bad at making any sort of argument.
Not once did I say I was a bodybuilder, its ignorant to think that someone who has high PR's on the big lifts is a bodybuilder but alas you're just uneducated. Again, take some time to read instead of having almost 2 posts per day on this forum alone.
Also, it's darn ignorant to assume something because someone has a particular hobby.
I should take it easy on you though, you're just completely uneducated.



jdto said:


> I knew it.


Congrats?



Player99 said:


> Why are you attacking myself and others on this forum? What is it that makes you so mean spirited and angry? Is it because I made up the word "douchebaggery"? Or is it because you live in a douchebag? You are a douchebag? Is your name Harvey Douchebag?


Look at the first response in this thread. You're the douchebag here, no one else.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Man you're really bad at making any sort of argument.
> Not once did I say I was a bodybuilder, its ignorant to think that someone who has high PR's on the big lifts is a bodybuilder but alas you're just uneducated. Again, take some time to read instead of having almost 2 posts per day on this forum alone.
> Also, it's darn ignorant to assume something because someone has a particular hobby.
> I should take it easy on you though, you're just completely uneducated.
> ...


Your brain aneurysm is throbbing.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Your brain aneurysm is throbbing.


Nah, that's just my headache from talking to low IQ posters like yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Nah, that's just my headache from talking to low IQ posters like yourself.


Actually you are brain dead, that is just the residual synaptic activity.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

——————————


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Actually you are brain dead, that is just the residual synaptic activity.


Says the uneducated man child.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If that guitar played ok the problem with the top could be fixed up in five minutes with some black Tremclad and a decent paintbrush so then it might be worth a couple of hundred.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Says the uneducated man child.


Your an online weirdo stalker. Just put the salt on the back deck.


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Your an online weirdo stalker. Just put the salt on the back deck.


You are self projecting. Look from within.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lol...a thread involving Monster Energy Drinks turns into a douche-y dick measuring contest....who'd have thought?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Man you're really bad at making any sort of argument.
> Not once did I say I was a bodybuilder, its ignorant to think that someone who has high PR's on the big lifts is a bodybuilder but alas you're just uneducated. Again, take some time to read instead of having almost 2 posts per day on this forum alone.
> Also, it's darn ignorant to assume something because someone has a particular hobby.
> I should take it easy on you though, you're just completely uneducated.


I can understand your frustration here. Your parents are breathing down your neck, disappointed because they wanted you to be a doctor but you decided to be professional muscle flexer and sachet wearer. Its led to nothing but skin rashes from all the spray tan and you contemplate life in the downtime between reps, wondering if you made a mistake because time is running out on your biological clock. You want to have a baby, it could be the steroids side effects. Your 'brahs' are ever so supportive as they stand around with you consuming HGH and high fiving in standard circle jerk formation but you know you don't belong and you're growing fearful you'll be found out. As the reps get heavier and the tea bagging from your spotter intensifies, you start to wonder if you should leave it all behind and follow Mark Tremonti on tour through Europe and the nice parts of Asia for a summer, just to take a break from it all. Unfortunately, the fear of turning into fat Steven Seagal haunts you and you continue to stick needles in your butt and eat crayons for lunch crying and posting on internet forums to get the anger out. Luckily in the distance Creed plays, it sounds like With Arms Wide Open, you go to your happy place...., thank God, safe for another day.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> You are self projecting. Look from within.


Jeez now you just got nothin'. Nuts all shriveled up like little peanuts from the steroids, and you got nothin'.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hey, I’ve had a lot of fun but how about we all have a snickers and a nap for a bit. truce?


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I read somewhere that it's a Traditional and not a Standard.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

vadsy said:


> hey, I’ve had a lot of fun but how about we all have a snickers and a nap for a bit. truce?


I am in. If the roid-rager will submit to my athoriti...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

Player99 said:


> Jeez now you just got nothin'. Nuts all shriveled up like little peanuts from the steroids, and you got nothin'.


Man you really have some **** erotic thoughts. 


vadsy said:


> I can understand your frustration here. Your parents are breathing down your neck, disappointed because they wanted you to be a doctor but you decided to be professional muscle flexer and sachet wearer. Its led to nothing but skin rashes from all the spray tan and you contemplate life in the downtime between reps, wondering if you made a mistake because time is running out on your biological clock. You want to have a baby, it could be the steroids side effects. Your 'brahs' are ever so supportive as they stand around with you consuming HGH and high fiving in standard circle jerk formation but you know you don't belong and you're growing fearful you'll be found out. As the reps get heavier and the tea bagging from your spotter intensifies, you start to wonder if you should leave it all behind and follow Mark Tremonti on tour through Europe and the nice parts of Asia for a summer, just to take a break from it all. Unfortunately, the fear of turning into fat Steven Seagal haunts you and you continue to stick needles in your butt and eat crayons for lunch crying and posting on internet forums to get the anger out. Luckily in the distance Creed plays, it sounds like With Arms Wide Open, you go to your happy place...., thank God, safe for another day.


This is a lot of effort man. 
Kind of sad. But your circlejerk approves at least!
"Player99, sulphur and jdto like this"


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Player99 said:


> I am in. If the roid-rager will submit to my athoriti...


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> Man you really have some **** erotic thoughts.
> 
> This is a lot of effort man.
> Kind of sad. But your circlejerk approves at least!
> "Player99, sulphur and jdto like this"


thanks, I guess. I like having these little bouts with you once in a while but I'm out, see post #78.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

TDeneka said:


> Man you really have some **** erotic thoughts.


Steroid man,
Please listen. 

One of the common side effects when steroids are mentioned is whether or not they will shrink your balls.

The purpose of this article isn’t to poke fun at steroid users, it is to provide you with an *objective view of the research and links between steroid use and testicular shrinkage.*

If you are concerned that steroid cycles may have adverse effects, or are just wanting to weigh up the risks – this is the article you need to read.

In this article you will learn:


What is testicular atrophy?
Steroids and testosterone
Case reports – will anabolic steroids shrink your balls?
Other side effects
Will your testes recover after using steroids?
Better alternatives
*What is testicular atrophy?*
_*Testicular atrophy – *_the proper term for your balls shrinking. It’s a pathological condition where the testicles start off healthy, but gradually reduce in size. This condition could be caused by age, injury, inguinal hernia or medical condition such as autoimmune illness. *It is usually accompanied by a loss of function. *

It is a common side effect reported in the research, with many bodybuilders having smaller testes comparable to ‘pre-pubertal boys’ [1].

The testicles are made up of mostly two cell types – _*Leydig cells and germ cells*_. The function of the Leydig cell is to _*produce testosterone*_, and the germ cell produces sperm. If cell production from these sites is even, then the testes remain full, firm and round. When cell production decreases – in either cell type – testicular atrophy can occur.









_*Key Point:*_ Testicular atrophy is when your testicles shrink in size and lose firmness and overall shape.

*Anabolic steroid use and testosterone*
In order to get the most from this section you’ll need to know a few bits of terminology – we presume that you’re familiar with the actions and mechanisms of steroids_, _but if you’re not then_ we _suggest you read about them *here*.

The use of steroids, or_* Androgenic-anabolic Steroids (AAS)*_, is commonplace and widespread in both amateur and professional athletes [2]. It is not without side effects.

One of the side effects which is often reported anecdotally and in the research is that of *smaller testes through prolonged steroid use.*

The way that testosterone production is regulated in the body is via the *hypothalamic-pituitary-gonodal axis (HPG)*. This aspect of the reproductive system is made up of the hypothalamus and the pituitary glands – located in the brain, and the testes.

The HPG system works on a ‘feedback loop’ – what that means is that if your body isn’t producing enough T then the hypothalamus stimulates you to produce more, and likewise if you produce too much it suppresses production. When you take steroids you’re levels of T are so high that the *hypothalamus sends signals to the testicles telling them you need to produce your own anymore. *

By dumping so much exogenous T into your body – as occurs with AAS use, your testicles respond by essentially becoming dormant – and this can result in a number of side effects including loss of libido, loss of erection and of course – smaller testes.

*Studies and case reports – will steroids shrink your balls?*
Most of the data on bodybuilders, steroids and testicular atrophy comes from case reports rather than longitudinal or cohort studies.

For example, a case report of a 30 year-old competitive bodybuilder [3] who died after collapsing at home hours after a weight training session, found a number of side effects of prolonged steroid use – abnormal muscle development, liver issues, and _*testicular atrophy. *_He had been using AAS for 6 months.

…and it’s not just individual case reports either – there are a number of larger reports that show adverse effects:

One study [4] recruited 100 steroid using athletes in order to identify via questionnaire, their regimens and side effects. Out of all volunteers, 88% reported experiencing steroid related side effects – with *40% reporting testicular atrophy as a subjective side effect. *This was one of the most reported side effects, second only to acne.

Similarly, in a large study of 207 bodybuilders with a history of steroid use [5], numerous adverse side effects were reported – including acne, gynecomastia, abnormal hair growth and increased blood pressure. *8% of those questioned reported testicular atrophy – that’s 17 people out of the 207.*


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

vadsy said:


> thanks, I guess. I like having these little bouts with you once in a while but I'm out, see post #78.


OK I am out too. No matter what Shrivel Nuts replies, I will not answer.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Are people still doing facepalms? I think I would like to facepalm.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

TDeneka said:


> Man you really have some **** erotic thoughts.
> 
> This is a lot of effort man.
> Kind of sad. But your circlejerk approves at least!
> "Player99, sulphur and jdto like this"


I liked it because it was funny, nothing you'd be familiar with.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

adcandour said:


> Are people still doing facepalms? I think I would like to facepalm.


I think you should.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

sulphur said:


> I liked it because it was funny, nothing you'd be familiar with.


Whatever helps him look himself in the eye while taking selfies of his big man guns in the mirror, I suppose.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

6 pages and maybe two of them are useful.

At least its something to read on breaks.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Let's all join hands and sing Kumbaya.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

Budda said:


> 6 pages and maybe two of them are useful.
> 
> At least its something to read on breaks.


I get paid by the word.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2018)

vadsy said:


> I can understand your frustration here. Your parents are breathing down your neck, disappointed because they wanted you to be a doctor but you decided to be professional muscle flexer and sachet wearer. Its led to nothing but skin rashes from all the spray tan and you contemplate life in the downtime between reps, wondering if you made a mistake because time is running out on your biological clock. You want to have a baby, it could be the steroids side effects. Your 'brahs' are ever so supportive as they stand around with you consuming HGH and high fiving in standard circle jerk formation but you know you don't belong and you're growing fearful you'll be found out. As the reps get heavier and the tea bagging from your spotter intensifies, you start to wonder if you should leave it all behind and follow Mark Tremonti on tour through Europe and the nice parts of Asia for a summer, just to take a break from it all. Unfortunately, the fear of turning into fat Steven Seagal haunts you and you continue to stick needles in your butt and eat crayons for lunch crying and posting on internet forums to get the anger out. Luckily in the distance Creed plays, it sounds like With Arms Wide Open, you go to your happy place...., thank God, safe for another day.


This is masterful.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

vadsy said:


> I can understand your frustration here. Your parents are breathing down your neck, disappointed because they wanted you to be a doctor but you decided to be professional muscle flexer and sachet wearer. Its led to nothing but skin rashes from all the spray tan and you contemplate life in the downtime between reps, wondering if you made a mistake because time is running out on your biological clock. You want to have a baby, it could be the steroids side effects. Your 'brahs' are ever so supportive as they stand around with you consuming HGH and high fiving in standard circle jerk formation but you know you don't belong and you're growing fearful you'll be found out. As the reps get heavier and the tea bagging from your spotter intensifies, you start to wonder if you should leave it all behind and follow Mark Tremonti on tour through Europe and the nice parts of Asia for a summer, just to take a break from it all. Unfortunately, the fear of turning into fat Steven Seagal haunts you and you continue to stick needles in your butt and eat crayons for lunch crying and posting on internet forums to get the anger out. Luckily in the distance Creed plays, it sounds like With Arms Wide Open, you go to your happy place...., thank God, safe for another day.


Send me your IEMT.... Next beer is on me for that one


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

This thread was perfect. 7 pages of smirking. Don’t ever change.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Did we ever find out how much it is worth?


----------

